# DE per sistema con poca RAM

## Luc484

Salve a tutti. Ultimamente mi sono reso conto che il mio portatile è quasi inutilizzabile. Ho installato Gentoo con KDE sopra, ma purtroppo la lentezza spesso è veramente esagerata. Il problema sta penso nel fatto che ci sono solo 128MB di RAM, e KDE evidentemente proprio non ne vuole sapere. Utilizzando poi openoffice come apro qualche finestra in più diventa una cosa eterna. Dando per scontato che non aggiungo RAM, secondo voi potrei avere miglioramenti cambiando KDE con un altro DE più leggero? Sono un grande amante di KDE, quindi mi dispiace molto lasciare tutti i software per kde, ma se fosse notevole il miglioramento forse sarebbe il caso di farlo. Mi sapete consigliare qualcosa? Io pensavo ad xfce, che so avere ottime prestazioni, ed avrei tutti i software gtk, secondo voi vale la pena tutto il lavoro o comunque con 128MB di RAM sarebbe molto lento comunque?

Grazie mille.

----------

## Peach

guarda personalmente uso xfce da molto tempo e penso che l'accoppiata Xorg7+xfce sia una buona soluzione. Non avrai tutti i pippetti di kde però è un bel DE. Attualmente il gestore file è una delle pochissime cose che di xfce sarebbe da rifare, anche se la modifica è prossima. Io attualmente uso rox insieme ad xfce.

----------

## Luc484

Cosa intendi per "pippetti"? In effetti il portatile lo uso fondamentalmente per studiare, quindi non tanto per farci cose tipo ascoltare musica o simili, quindi mi basta che ci siano i software fondamentali. Se non ho capito male poi anche openoffice dovrebbe migliorare leggermente. Se non ho capito male le librerie dovrebbero già essere caricate, e quindi non vanno ad occupare ulteriore RAM. Ma non sono sicuro di aver capito bene. E' così?

----------

## Cazzantonio

io uso windowmaker anche con 1,5 giga di ram... perché sprecarla?   :Very Happy: 

rox come filemanager, aterm come terminale, firefox come browser, thunderbird per la mail, audacious per gli mp3, mplayer per i video e vim come editor....

mi sono dimenticato qualcosa?   :Rolling Eyes: 

ah già k3b per masterizzare, k9copy/dvdrip per rippare i dvd, grip per rippare i cd, openoffice, evince per i pdf, kile per il latex, gqview per le immagini e gimp per editarle.

non penso che un desktop abbia bisogno d'altro   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

Sicuramente un incremento di prestazioni lo avrai se utilizzi un Desktop enviroment piÃ¹ leggero, devi vedere anche come ti ci trovi perÃ². Ad esempio Twm puÃ² essere velocissimo quanto vuole ma io non ci rinuncio alle comoditÃ  di Gnome. Forse se riesci a ottimizzare kde, togliendo servizi inutili e riducendo gli effetti grafici puoi ottenere un buon risultato.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Non l'ho mai provato, ma forse Rox (non solo come file manager, ma anche come window manager) potrebbe fornirti quello che cerchi. Ho provato Xfce al tempo e mi sembrava una buona cosa. Tu hai chiesto per un DE, ma credo che con un po' di personalizzazioni anche un semplice WM con tutte le applicazioni apposto potrebbe essere ugualmente comodo.

Ciao.

----------

## codadilupo

Enlightment, xfce4, fwwm.

Per l'office ti consiglio l'accoppiata abiword+gnumeric. oo2 sparisce al confronto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Luc484

A questo punto ho pensato di provarli tutti  :Smile: . Sto avendo delle difficoltà con xfce4 però. Ho emerso xfce4 e qualche altra cosa, come da guida, ma quando avvio startxfce4 ottengo solo il wallpaper in pratica. Se dò ALT-F1 mi si apre konqueror, ma altro non posso fare. Il pannello non si apre, ma dalle istruzioni pareva che dovesse essere eseguito da startxfce4. E' normale che non possa fare nulla? Non ho né icone né altro, solo il wallpaper. Non si aprono menu contestuali né altri menu. Sembra un pochino tanto... minimale  :Smile: .

----------

## Kernel78

Se vuoi usare OOo non fa molta differenza il DE o WM che usi, con 128 mb di ram sarai sempre lento ...

Prova a considerare di cambiare office suite ...

----------

## Luc484

Si, immaginavo, solo che uso openoffice per tutto su altri pc, quindi non sarebbe pratico cambiare tutto solo su di uno, a questo punto dovrei cambiarli tutti per via delle compatibilità.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Si, immaginavo, solo che uso openoffice per tutto su altri pc, quindi non sarebbe pratico cambiare tutto solo su di uno, a questo punto dovrei cambiarli tutti per via delle compatibilità.

 

 :Shocked: 

Scusa ma allora tutta la praticità dello standard odf dove starebbe ???

koffice è compatibile odf dalla 1.5.0 per dirne uno ... e di sicuro è più leggero di OOo ...

----------

## Luc484

eh, si, magari. Ci speravo anche io, proprio per questo. Ma ad esempio ho provato con la mia tesi che non è niente di che, sostanzialmente testo e codice (quindi in pratica solo testo), e non ci siamo neanche lontanamente vicini. koffice non mi fa vedere in pratica neanche la prima pagina. Di oltre 100 pagine ne mostra un paio, e tutte difettose, poi scendendo ne carica altre, ma nessuna correttamente, un disastro insomma. Però koffice funziona di suo. Non so se altri tipo abiword siano differenti... e non so neanche se il problema stia in openoffice o in koffice a questo punto.

----------

## Luca89

Quoto Luc484, abbiamo il formato universale odf ma ogni programma lo interpreta in modo diverso.

----------

## Kernel78

Porco mondo questo non lo sapevo  :Crying or Very sad: 

Pensavo ingenuamente che essendo lo standard aperto e le specifiche disponibili non ci fossero problemi a scrivere sw che interpretassero lo stesso documento nello stesso modo ...

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io uso windowmaker anche con 1,5 giga di ram... perché sprecarla?  

 

Concordo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luc484

Mi sto rendendo conto di una cosa che non pensavo. Ho provato xfce, e mi è parso molto buono. Purtroppo però come diceva Peach il gestore di file non mi pare proprio comodo. Ho usato nautilus ed ho notato che è veramente eccezionale. Non è konqueror, ma è sicuramente proprio veloce. Insuriosito allora ho provato anche Gnome   :Smile: ... vabbé, ormai li provo tutti ho pensato. E devo dire che non è mica male! Cioè, a livello di prestazioni mica mi sembra al livello di KDE, mi sembra meglio. Forse è solo che non ci ho ancora lavorato per bene oppure effettivamente Gnome ha prestazioni superiori?

----------

## Kernel78

E fluxbox ha prestazioni ancora migliori ma aspetta la shell ha prestazioni decisamente superiori ...

Ma cosa vuol dire prestazioni superiori ?

Se io uso KDE con kopete, konqueror, kpdf, kontact e altro ho dei servizi completamente integrati fra di loro ma non ho modo di paragonare queste prestazioni con quelle di fluxbox visto che fluxbox non mi offre quell'integrazione (e nemmeno gnome l'ultima volta che l'ho provato).

A mio parere un paragone prestazionale è pressocheè inutile a meno che non si decida a priorio quali siano le prestazioni da valutare ... la velocità, l'integrazione, l'estetica o cos'altro ???

A toccare argomenti simili in questo modo rischi solo di scatenare le solite guerre di religione ...

Cerchiamo di limitarci a ostracizzare windows  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

attento a quel che dici, gli animi parlando di DE si scaldano come a parlar della mamma: per ognuno la propria è la migliore.

Fatti un sano puttantour(r) dei DE e poi decidi.

Poi nulla ti vieta di mischiare le 2 cose: io ho usato con somma gioia per lungo periodo xfce con konqueror e konsole. Dipende da quello che vuoi. Inoltre, il concetto di DE è che hai un ambiente integrato con rimandi alle funzionalità comuni dai vari programmi.

----------

## Luc484

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> E fluxbox ha prestazioni ancora migliori ma aspetta la shell ha prestazioni decisamente superiori ...
> 
> Ma cosa vuol dire prestazioni superiori ?
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Nel primo post avevo specificato bene di cosa stavo parlando, ossia tempo necessario per eseguire varie operazioni, tipo caricamenti di software e via dicendo. Non ho mai parlato di integrazione o estetica. Questo perché appunto, dato un insieme di DE che ritengo accettabili in termini di velocità, ad un certo punto, per eseguire la mia scelta, prendo anche in considerazione la comodità e la grafica, quindi diciamo se vedo che Gnome è accettabilmente veloce lo preferisco a Fluxbox. Faccio una media pesata diciamo.

La mia domanda era un pò specifica   :Smile: : mi chiedevo se non esistessero dei DE più veloci in una configurazione con poca RAM, e questo non è soggettivo, anche se dipende da molte variabili.

Fluxbox è da prendere in considerazione, anche se non è un DE, la shell penso che non risponda alla definizione di DE, quindi direi di no.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> A toccare argomenti simili in questo modo rischi solo di scatenare le solite guerre di religione ...

 

Ma che argomenti? Prestazioni in termini di RAM utilizzata (media ovviamente, dato che dipenderà anche da varie altre cose) e di velocità? Mica è una questione di gusto   :Confused: . Non ho chiesto quale sia il migliore o quale sia il preferito, ma quasi un dato tecnico, anche se forse è difficile da misurare e quindi mettere tutti d'accordo. Mi chiedevo quale potesse essere una scelta migliore rispetto a KDE... mi pare di capire tutte   :Smile: , e se effettivamente valesse la pena cambiare, ossia se la differenza in termini di prestazioni fosse considerevole (questo si forse è un poco soggettivo).

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Nel primo post avevo specificato bene di cosa stavo parlando, ossia tempo necessario per eseguire varie operazioni, tipo caricamenti di software e via dicendo. Non ho mai parlato di integrazione o estetica.
> 
> 

 

giusto, già qui mi verrebbe da chiederti perchè cerchi un DE se non ti interessa l'integrazione, accontentati di un WM e di sicuro aumenti le prestazioni ...

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo perché appunto, dato un insieme di DE che ritengo accettabili in termini di velocità, ad un certo punto, per eseguire la mia scelta, prendo anche in considerazione la comodità e la grafica, quindi diciamo se vedo che Gnome è accettabilmente veloce lo preferisco a Fluxbox. Faccio una media pesata diciamo.
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma la comodità e la grafica non sono fattori soggettivi ?

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia domanda era un pò specifica  : mi chiedevo se non esistessero dei DE più veloci in una configurazione con poca RAM, e questo non è soggettivo, anche se dipende da molte variabili.
> 
> 

 

Dipenda da cosa cerchi in un DE, in genere si preferisce un DE a un WM per l'integrazione ma tu hai detto che è una cosa che non ti interessa quindi già la tua domanda ha poco senso, inoltre dici che, ad un certo punto (che ovviamente noi non possiamo sapere quale sia), prendi anche in considerazione la grafica ma noi non sappiamo quali elementi grafici ti piacciano e quanto e anche questo contribuisce a rendere la tua domanda ancor più soggettiva.

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fluxbox è da prendere in considerazione, anche se non è un DE, la shell penso che non risponda alla definizione di DE, quindi direi di no.
> 
> 

 

anche qui sei abbastanza vago, nemmeno fluxbox risponde alla definizione di DE ma tu lo consideri ugualmente, dovresti condividere con noi quali sono i parametri che ti rendono fluxbox accettabile pur non essendo un DE ...

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma che argomenti? Prestazioni in termini di RAM utilizzata (media ovviamente, dato che dipenderà anche da varie altre cose) e di velocità? Mica è una questione di gusto  . Non ho chiesto quale sia il migliore o quale sia il preferito, ma quasi un dato tecnico, anche se forse è difficile da misurare e quindi mettere tutti d'accordo. Mi chiedevo quale potesse essere una scelta migliore rispetto a KDE... mi pare di capire tutte  , e se effettivamente valesse la pena cambiare, ossia se la differenza in termini di prestazioni fosse considerevole (questo si forse è un poco soggettivo).

 

Il fatto è che sembra che tu non abbia le idee molto chiare ... le prestazioni si misurano in base all'uso che fai ...

Se usi KDE megaminimale per avere solo un emulatore di terminale sarai più veloce di fluxbox in cui apri OOo ...

Hai fatto una domanda talmente generica e soggettiva che la risposta non può che essere:scegli quello che va bene a te.

Al massimo possiamo consigliarti di guardare altri DE o altri WM (tanto se l'integrazione non ti interessa...)

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fatti un sano puttantour(r) dei DE e poi decidi.
> 
> 

 

Me la devo segnare come battuta standard quand mi chiedono che WM/DE usare   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Luc484

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   Nel primo post avevo specificato bene di cosa stavo parlando, ossia tempo necessario per eseguire varie operazioni, tipo caricamenti di software e via dicendo. Non ho mai parlato di integrazione o estetica.
> 
>  
> 
> giusto, già qui mi verrebbe da chiederti perchè cerchi un DE se non ti interessa l'integrazione, accontentati di un WM e di sicuro aumenti le prestazioni ...

 

Aspetta, ma io non ho detto che non mi interessa, io ho detto solo che non ho parlato di integrazione. Comunque vabbé, forse non riesco a spiegarmi bene o non ho le idee troppo chiare. Tanto per capirci la mia idea era cercare il male minore tra i DE.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   
> 
> Questo perché appunto, dato un insieme di DE che ritengo accettabili in termini di velocità, ad un certo punto, per eseguire la mia scelta, prendo anche in considerazione la comodità e la grafica, quindi diciamo se vedo che Gnome è accettabilmente veloce lo preferisco a Fluxbox. Faccio una media pesata diciamo.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Certo. Ma io non ho chiesto a voi. Mi bastava solamente sapere quali potessero essere dei DE migliori dal punto di vista della velocità. Poi ok, sceglierò quello che più mi aggrada tra quelli, mica posso chiedere a voi quale sarebbe più comodo per me   :Very Happy: . Comunque lasciamo stare, la mia risposta l'ho avuto qualche post fa.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   
> 
> Fluxbox è da prendere in considerazione, anche se non è un DE, la shell penso che non risponda alla definizione di DE, quindi direi di no.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Fluxbox non era una risposta che mi sarei aspettato non essendo un DE come ho detto. Semplicemente essendo stato consigliato pensavo di darci un'occhiata comunque, anche se inizialmente pensavo solo a DE. Scusa, la domanda non mi pareva precisissima in effetti, ma era semplice. Chiedevo solo qualche alternativa che consideraste significativa nella mia situazione, ossia poca RAM, poi pensavo di dare un'occhiata online alle proposte. Non ho mai tirato in ballo tutte queste cose di cui hai parlato tu, tipo usabilità ecc... Quello magari me lo vedo io poi, mica lo chiedo a voi, dipende dai gusti appunto.

Comunque guarda, bene o male anche senza spiegarmi bene mi pare di aver avuto quello che cercavo, quindi scusa se non mi sono spiegato bene.

----------

## Luc484

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Fatti un sano puttantour(r) dei DE e poi decidi.

 

L'avrei anche fatto, solo che purtroppo lo spazio scarseggia decisamente, quindi devo andare un poco leggendo i vari documenti.

Grazie comunque a tutti.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Mi sto rendendo conto di una cosa che non pensavo. Ho provato xfce, e mi è parso molto buono. Purtroppo però come diceva Peach il gestore di file non mi pare proprio comodo. Ho usato nautilus ed ho notato che è veramente eccezionale. Non è konqueror, ma è sicuramente proprio veloce. Insuriosito allora ho provato anche Gnome  ... vabbé, ormai li provo tutti ho pensato. E devo dire che non è mica male! Cioè, a livello di prestazioni mica mi sembra al livello di KDE, mi sembra meglio. Forse è solo che non ci ho ancora lavorato per bene oppure effettivamente Gnome ha prestazioni superiori?

 

Xfce è anche il mio consiglio...se poi non vuoi portarti dietro tutto il carico di dipendenze&pesantezza di NAUTILUS, allora ti consiglio di provare thunar (attualmente Hard-MAsked!!!) che è una specie di clone minimalista di nautilus e -se non erro- dovrebbe diventare il nuovo file-manager di Xfce...

Saluto

nick_spacca

----------

## Luc484

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Xfce è anche il mio consiglio...se poi non vuoi portarti dietro tutto il carico di dipendenze&pesantezza di NAUTILUS, allora ti consiglio di provare thunar (attualmente Hard-MAsked!!!) che è una specie di clone minimalista di nautilus e -se non erro- dovrebbe diventare il nuovo file-manager di Xfce...
> 
> Saluto
> 
> nick_spacca

 

Splendido! Grazie mille. In effetti ho notato che per di più nautilus mi ha portato gnome-desktop, che ha cambiato anche il desktop di xfce con quello di Gnome.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Xfce è anche il mio consiglio...se poi non vuoi portarti dietro tutto il carico di dipendenze&pesantezza di NAUTILUS, allora ti consiglio di provare thunar (attualmente Hard-MAsked!!!) che è una specie di clone minimalista di nautilus e -se non erro- dovrebbe diventare il nuovo file-manager di Xfce...
> 
> Saluto
> 
> nick_spacca 
> ...

 

Si, questo è uno dei difetti di default di nautilus, in alternativa puoi eventualmente dare questo comando:

```
nautilus --no-desktop
```

per farti caricare solo ed esclusivamente il file-manager... (in realtà questo ti potrebbe comportarti qualche piccolo problemino...beh alla fine io sono tornato a Gnome 2.16 M~   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Kernel78

Il fatto è che rimane una questione di tue preferenze, tutti quanti noi possiamo limitarci a consigliarti di guardare questo o quello in base alle NOSTRE preferenze ...

Se devo consigliarti un DE che sia veloce e abbia un'ottima integrazione allora non posso che consigliarti KDE (non ho trovato nessun sostituto che sia integrato quanto lui quindi è il più veloce ad offrire determinate funzionalità), se a te gnome è parso più veloce è perchè hai esigenze, richieste e gusti diversi dai miei ma questi non sono parametri tecnici se non in minima parte e quando lo sono risultano essere così vaghi che affermare: "Cioè, a livello di prestazioni mica mi sembra al livello di KDE, mi sembra meglio." mi sembra essere quantomeno vago se non completamente soggettivo ...

Le prestazioni sono il rendimento che si ottiene nello svolgimento di determinate attività ma se non definisci esattamente a quale attività ti riferisci è ovvio che come affermazione lasci il tempo che trova. Se cronometri il tempo di esecuzione di firefox forse si (non ho gnome sotto mano e non ho mai cronometrato) ma se parliamo delle funzioni generali (almeno quelle che interessano a me) di un DE allora gnome è diversi passi indietro ma si tratta appunto di giudizi personali e soggettivi.

Penso cmq di essere andato ormai troppo OT, se vuoi rimanere convinto di aver fatto richieste tecnice precise e non di preferenze personali è ovviamente tuo diritto ma si tratta di una convinzione che non condivido affatto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> lo spazio scarseggia decisamente

 A sto punto usi qualche livecd. Fatti un giro su distrowatch e cerca un livecd con i DE o WM che vuoi testare . e poi decidi cosa installare.

----------

